
Giuliani Calls for Regime Change in Iran as Netanyahu Raises the Specter of War - yasp
https://theintercept.com/2019/02/13/iran-netanyahu-giuliani/
======
bdcravens
Regardless of your political slant, it makes no sense for any POTUS personal
attorney to make foreign policy comments.

